# Printable Square-1 Tutorial



## pwndnoobcuber (Jan 25, 2010)

The title basicaly says it, i have tutorials on CFOP, ZB and big cubes, but i can't seem to find one for the square-1. I would just watch videos, but i don't always have an internet connection. 

direct links would be much appreciated


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 25, 2010)

my page is located here

It doesn't have anything on cubeshape, but has algs for every other step.


----------



## shelley (Jan 25, 2010)

The wiki is probably a good first step. Have you tried that?


----------



## Kidstardust (Jan 25, 2010)

Cubeshape: http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/square1d.htm
Cubeshape2: http://cube.garron.us/sq1/sq1_shape.pdf

other stuff: http://www.cubezone.be/square1.html 
copy each step and paiste it in word or something else. works good. have fun


----------

